# The .22 Market



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I put together these .22's that are a representation of the current market of .22 semi-automatics. My opinions are just that. First of all, I like them all. None of them have any great advantage over the others with the exception of a longer sighting radius. The Ruger MKII Target, of course , will out shoot any of them. As far as reliability goes, the BERSA'S (M23 and T22) need velocity of 1200 FPS or better. Given that they all are very reliable with that exception. Grip I will give to the TX22's. One of the best grips out there. The sights on the Ruger SR22 and the S&W Compact are very clear and acquire quickly. The TX22's are slightly behind with the BERSA's coming in last. All the magazines functioned perfectly with the Taurus of course in the lead with a 16 round capacity. The S&W magazine is the least user friendly to load and the Uplula .22 loader won't work on it. I would rate the triggers as the best being BERSA, second Taurus, 3rd being Ruger SR22, and last being S&W. One caveat on that is the S&W is brand new with only 70 rounds through it, so I may be judging the trigger unfairly. I left out the AA Kit for the Glock 21 and the Kadet Kit for the CZ 75 series which are a different type of .22.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> I would rate the triggers as the best being BERSA, second Taurus, 3rd being Ruger SR22, and last being S&W. One caveat on that is the S&W is brand new with only 70 rounds through it, so I may be judging the trigger unfairly.


The trigger on my Mark II Target has been reworked by me and I will put up against any .22 pistol out there. Take up and over-travel are minimal and it breaks at about 2.5 pounds.

GW


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

The MKII is the most accurate .22 pistol I have ever owned. Out of the box.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

I shoot an SW22 Victory and it has been flawless in well over 3000 rounds. Easy to field strip and clean. Fiber optic sights really help these old eyes. Love to plink clays in the sandbox.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice review. I love me some .22 handguns, and rifle alike!!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

My Mark III 22/45 is my favorite rimfire and gets better for me each range trip. 6,000 plus rounds of trouble free shooting. The past 2 years I have been shooting rimfire for practice and fun. I really am considering adding SW22 Victory just to see for myself. I love shooting rimfire and all mine are Ruger's minus the new Glock G44. I agree with the OP, I love them all! Each one has something to bring to the table.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've got 3 or 4 Ruger MKII's. This is one I cobbled together many years ago. It has a Volquartsen match-grade trigger kit in it. It breaks @ 2.25 lbs. It has a trigger over-travel adjustable stop as well.

The scope is a Redfield 2.5X7 EER Golden 5-Star. The bbl. compensator adds a bit of weight to the end of the muzzle, as well as giving it a finished look.

The bbl. is 6 7/8 long. At the time, this was called the Government Model. It's stupid, crazy accurate. It's only down side, is it's weight. It's a handful. It tips the scales @ 4 Lbs. 1.5 oz.

You don't want to take too long to acquire your target. Get on it and shoot! 

https://volquartsen.com/products/354-accurizing-kit


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I've got 3 or 4 Ruger MKII's. This is one I cobbled together many years ago. It has a Volquartsen match-grade trigger kit in it. It breaks @ 2.25 lbs. It has a trigger over-travel adjustable stop as well.
> 
> The scope is a Redfield 2.5X7 EER Golden 5-Star. The bbl. compensator adds a bit of weight to the end of the muzzle, as well as giving it a finished look.
> 
> ...


That is nice!!!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

paratrooper said:


> I've got 3 or 4 Ruger MKII's. This is one I cobbled together many years ago. It has a Volquartsen match-grade trigger kit in it. It breaks @ 2.25 lbs. It has a trigger over-travel adjustable stop as well.
> 
> The scope is a Redfield 2.5X7 EER Golden 5-Star. The bbl. compensator adds a bit of weight to the end of the muzzle, as well as giving it a finished look.
> 
> ...


That is a beauty! Looks to be a fine shooter. I have been on the fence about my Mark III 22/45 and trigger and may look into the upgrade.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

.22's are cool, no matter if a handgun or a long gun. I have a Ruger 10/22 rifle that is way customized. I'll post a pic of it in the near future.

It's the big brother of the MK II pistol that I posted a pic of above.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I went to market on @berettatoters' recommendation.








I will post a range report soon.

GW


----------

